
Electron's API Docs as Structured Data - brianzelip
http://electron.atom.io/blog/2016/09/27/api-docs-json-schema
======
Retr0spectrum
So, what interesting things could be done with this data?

~~~
brianzelip
From the last section of the article, some are

\- Improvements to electron.atom.io/docs/

\- A TypeScript definition file for more streamlined Electron development in
projects using TypeScript.

\- Searchable offline documentation for tools like Dash.app and devdocs.io

